#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Introductions

## Deja_Vu

Hey everyone! 

So Im going to keep it simple enough since I just made an account. 

Ive been role playing for 7 years, and Id say my length varies from Novella to Multi paragraph. Im pretty literate, and Im not a grammar nazi but I just ask that you reply at least 3 decently sized paragraphs at least. One liners wont do it for me, I need something to work with!  ::): 

Genres I enjoy are, mafia, action, comedy, romance (slow burning), thriller, fantasy, medieval, adventure and many more! 

Im open to most roleplay genres, not too keen on horror or gore,or anything anime related,  but if the plot is good, then Im all ears! 

I look forward to role playing with you all, Ive got some ready made characters already, and have role played on other sites also. 

Peace x
Deja!

----------


## Azazeal849

Hi Deja, welcome to the forum!

To get started you might go downtown where we have random conversations and some silly posting games, or if you'd rather get straight into writing you can browse group RP requests here or check out the 1-on-1 requests section here! You can post your ready-made characters here if you would like to keep a reference page, though you can also submit them to the OOC threads of RPs you’d like to join.

Don’t be shy about PM-ing one of the moderators (green or blue names) if you have a question or need some help finding writing partners.

And if you like it here, please consider giving RPA your vote on the role play site rankings (you can vote every day!)

----------


## Alura

Hello, Deja! Welcome to RPA!  ::flirty::

----------


## Enigma

Greetings, Deja! As you can see, we're a very friendly place and hope you'll enjoy playing with us.

----------


## InfraredHero

Hello and welcome to RPA, Deja_Vu!

Hello and welcome to RPA, Deja_Vu!


wait...

did anyone else just get...

(•_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)

deja vu?

----------

